
We're looking for coding mentors for our on-demand mentorship startup - yguff88
https://www.rookieup.com/
======
yguff88
Hey all - I recently launched a mentorship marketplace and we're expanding
into coding categories. Currently looking for programmers interested in being
some of our launch mentors in these new categories (front-end, back-end, data
science, full-stack, etc.). Mentors set their own availabilities and pricing.

